# Bathroom Fixtures



## 00naomi00 (Jan 16, 2017)

There are so many different manufacturers for plumbing. We are upgrading our master bath and want to make sure we get quality fixtures that won't break and leak.  I know that Kohler and Moen are reputable, but they are definitely higher up on our budget than we would like. Can anyone recommend a brand to go with? I thought Hudson Reed was going to be an option, but have been reading bad reviews lately. Any help in the right direction would be great! Thank you!


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 16, 2017)

Since so much of the plumbing is not user-friendly, I would spend to get stuff that won't need replacing in a couple of years. Often, the extra money is visible in the finish of the product.
That being said; Delta, American Standard, Gerber make good stuff that might fall into a better price range. (I'm not sure if Gerber is still around?!)


----------



## nealtw (Jan 16, 2017)

Brands like Moen have a great customer service and most times anything that breaks is replaced for free.
Any brand might be alright but first ask who carries the spare parts like replacement valves.
If a salesman says no problem, have him prove it. Then find out what that part might cost and then go find another supplier for that part because that store could be gone long before you need those parts.
Right now we have one member going nuts trying to find parts for a bathroom faucet. Some times a bargain is not a bargain.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 16, 2017)

Search all of the web sites as well as the PDF's for those that catch your eye, and stay away from the off=brand look-alikes offered by the big boxes, IE. McCormick is a brand of spices that has been around for a long time, glacier bay are plumbing fixtures, that have not.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 16, 2017)

Following up on Snoonby: Glacier Bay is a store brand for Home depot. I don't think you will find it (or parts) anywhere else. Lowes prob has a similar brand.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 16, 2017)

My point exactly.

Many of those type of fixtures are exact replicas of Delta, PP, Moen and American Standard.

The Delta, PP, Moen and American Standard, repair parts sold by the big boxes also work for the chinese replicas.


----------

